# Java-Editor Probleme



## brasilian (21. Sep 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei Java zu erlernen. Da ich aber ein blutiger Anfänger in dieser Sprache bin, habe ich schon mit den ersten Problemen zu kämpfen.

Ich bin gewohnt, von C oder Assembler in einem "einfachen" editor zu programmieren.

Bei Java hab ich erfahren, dass die Dinge etwas anders stehen.

Ich hab mir von Java-Sun dass j2sdk 1.4.1 heruntergeladen. Anschließend brauchte ich natürlich auch einen richtigen "Editor" (IDE).

Ich hab mir dann denn "Java-Editor" (http://www.bildung.hessen.de/abereich/inform/skii/material/java/editor.htm) 
heruntergezoggen.

Nun stelle ich aber fest, dass der Compiler seine Arbeit nicht richtig macht.

Ich erhalte immer Fehlermeldungen, sogar wenn ich fertige Programme aus einem Lehrbuch verwende. Ich erhalte aber meistens immer dieselbe Meldung. 

Hier nun ein Beispiel:

Quellcode:

public class T04
{
   public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception
   {
      System.out.println("hello, who are you?");
      String name=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in)).readLine();
      System.out.println("hi "+name);
      System.out.println("bye "+name);
   }
}

Fehlermeldung:

T04.java:6: cannot resolve symbol
symbol: class BufferredReader
location: class T04
string name = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in)).readLine();
                            ^
T04.java:6: cannot resolve symbol
symbol: class InputStreamReader
location: class T04
string name = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in)).readLine();
                                                          ^

2 Errors




Ich weiß leider nicht was ich falsch mache. 

Über jede Art von Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Brasilian


----------



## Nobody (21. Sep 2003)

achte darauf, dass die klasse auch T04 heist(also der datei name).

des weiteren musst du die nötigten dinge importieren und das package deklarieren.

in sachen ide findest du vielleicht hier deine richtige.

des weiteren denke ich, gehört diese frage in den anfänger bereich, da es sich wahrscheinlich nicht um den compiler handelt.


----------



## brasilian (21. Sep 2003)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Aber was meinst du mit : "des weiteren musst du die nötigten dinge importieren und das package deklarieren."

Kannst du dass bitte etwas geanuer erklären, vielleicht liegt ja genau da der Hacken. 

Danke


----------



## DTR (22. Sep 2003)

Hi,

in Java werden Klassen in einer "package"-Struktur verwaltet. D.h. das Klassen die ähnliche Aufgabe erfüllen in ein package gehöhren. Z.B. alles was mit Datei Ein- und Ausgabe zu tun hat steht in java.io.
Eine Klasse kann alle Klassen aus dem eigenen package verwenden. Um Klassen aus einem andern package zu verwenden muss diese Klasse importiert werden. Wenn du noch witere fragen dazu hast, liest du am besten nochmal in einem Java-Buch unter dem Stichwort import und package nach.


----------



## brasilian (22. Sep 2003)

Danke!

Die Imports habe ich vergessen, bzw. ich wußte nicht das ich sie erwähnen muß. Nun läuft aber alles!


----------

